# coping sled



## eppron (May 14, 2009)

am making a coping sled and would like to know if using the miter slot is better than using the fence as a guide, I seem to lean toward using the slot, am I on the right track ? thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi eppron

Stick with the fence,,the track is a bit lame,,you need to think this one out all the way,,,, 

====



eppron said:


> am making a coping sled and would like to know if using the miter slot is better than using the fence as a guide, I seem to lean toward using the slot, am I on the right track ? thanks


----------



## beeg_dawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I opted to use the fence. I can clamp the piece to the sled and take lighter cuts without having to reposition and reclamp the workpiece.

Works fine for me.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Ron:

Another option is to have the sled run along the edge of the table top. Bobj3 has shown this method in other threads.

Cassandra


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

bobj3 said:


> Hi eppron
> 
> Stick with the fence,,the track is a bit lame,,you need to think this one out all the way,,,,
> 
> ====


Bob I guess I'm missing something here. You say using the miter track is ..."a bit lame." I don't understand. Why would it not be an accurate,solid,dependable baseline for referencing almost anything? I mean, machined into cast iron?
I fear I am unaware of some aspect of this discussion.:help:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Fatz

The fence is always true to the bit unlike the tee track..that the sled will use as a guide for the stock to run it by the bit..

It's very hard to setup the sled to the bit 

Do this quick test,,zero the bit to the fence now put the stock in the sled and use the infeed side of the fence to setup the cut now use the outfeed side to check the cut,almost always it not be the same

If it's not the same you will need to move the fence and rezero the bit..they do it again and again to get it just right..
The fence can do it ,with one setup of the fence......

I should note you can use the tee track with sled if you use the bearing on the bit,but you need to lift the stock up with a block so you can rest it on the bit but that's the hard way..and not very accurate way..


So to say if you want to use the sled take off the guide off the sled and just use the fence as a guide...then you will be happy camper ..


You may say the slots in the cast iron tops are cut true,,,that's true but the fence is not and you need both to get it setup right..the norm..if the router table cut stock like a table saw with a blade it would be very true but it's not..

Just as side note,,it cracks me up when I see someone setup a router table with a dial gage/cal. on the fence,,, it would take two one on each end of the fence to be true, and what a nightmare that would be..




=============





Birch said:


> Bob I guess I'm missing something here. You say using the miter track is ..."a bit lame." I don't understand. Why would it not be an accurate,solid,dependable baseline for referencing almost anything? I mean, machined into cast iron?
> I fear I am unaware of some aspect of this discussion.:help:


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

You should always involve the miter track in coping doors. Its the difference between work and not. will make out of square parts square. Easy setup....Rebel


----------

